# help with emotiva setup



## hotrize (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi; I need help hooking up my emotiva xsp1 and usp1.
My configeration is ,I'm passive bi-amping. My hi and med range is running off of my ATI amp,and my lows are running in mono off of my AB amp.The xsp has 1 set of main outs and 3 outs for bass management.
I am using the home theater input on the xsp to the outout of the usp .I need to know how to get the signal from both amps into the usp to adjust audio. Now I have the hi and med amp into the mains and the lows into the low pass jacks on the xsp.also my 1 sub is connected to the sub sumed output on the xsp.
everything works fine on music but the signal to the usp shows only the hi's on left and right when adjusting sound volume .The sub adjustment does both the sub and the bass out of mains at same time.Iknow you can y the mains out of pre amp into both amps,but am not shure this is right thing to do.
I would appreciate any help. THANKS HOTRIZEonder:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’d suggest taking another stab at explaining your connection scheme, because what you’ve told us isn’t making sense. For instance, from what I can tell both the XSP and USP are pre amps, so...



> I am using the home theater input on the xsp to the outout of the usp .I need to know how to get the signal from both amps into the usp to adjust audio.


It looks like you have an input of one pre amp plugged into the _output_ of another, and you‘re tying to get the signal _from_ your two amplifiers (which is typically the speaker cables) into the input of one of the pre amps. None if which makes any logical sense.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## hotrize (Jun 11, 2011)

hey wayne sorry i'm not clear,but your right they are both preamps. Both have a home theater bipass feature which allows the signal to go from xsp into the usp. so the xsp is just a pass through.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

None of it still makes much sense, but if your question is if it’s okay to split the output of a pre amp to two amplifiers...


hotrize said:


> Iknow you can y the mains out of pre amp into both amps,but am not shure this is right thing to do.


... the answer is yes. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## hotrize (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks wayne


----------



## macromicroman (May 17, 2014)

I think that what is confusing people is why would you use two pre-amps. If you are actually using an UMC-1 processor then that would make more sense. You would connect the Left, Right and subwoofer outputs on the UMC to the HT inputs on the XPS-1. Then the main outs from the XPS-1 to the power amp for the Right and left channels.


----------



## hotrize (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.your answer is correct,but i split main speakers between 2 amps.
1 for hi's and 1 for bass.so if i combine amps into main outputs i can only run xsp on full range only.this works,but i would like to use hi and low pass filters.
Thanks for the answer.
Hotrize


----------

